# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  تبدیل عدد به رشته

## zahra.mf

سلام
من یک ماتریس دارم که مقادیرش اعداد 0 و 1 و 2 و 3 هست میخوام این مقادیر به ترتیب تبدیل به 000 و 100 و 010 و 001 بشن کسی میتونه برای این کار راهنماییم کنه

----------


## mb1372

> سلام
> من یک ماتریس دارم که مقادیرش اعداد 0 و 1 و 2 و 3 هست میخوام این مقادیر به ترتیب تبدیل به 000 و 100 و 010 و 001 بشن کسی میتونه برای این کار راهنماییم کنه


سلام
با تغییر در کد زیر میتونید این کار رو انجام بدید:

a=[0 1
    2 3];
strcat(num2str(a(1,1)),num2str(a(1,1)),num2str(a(1  ,1)))

----------


## zahra.mf

> سلام
> با تغییر در کد زیر میتونید این کار رو انجام بدید:
> 
> a=[0 1
>     2 3];
> strcat(num2str(a(1,1)),num2str(a(1,1)),num2str(a(1  ,1)))


سلام میشه یه کم کد و توضیح بدید 
الان این کد چکار میکنه دقیقا؟

----------


## mb1372

> سلام میشه یه کم کد و توضیح بدید 
> الان این کد چکار میکنه دقیقا؟


تابع num2str، ورودی از نوع عدد دریافت میکنه و اون عدد رو تبدیل به متن میکنه.

تابع strcat، متن‌های ورودی رو به همدیگه متصل میکنه. تعداد آرگومان های ورودی این تابع دلخواه هست. یعنی هر تعداد ورودی که بهش بدید به هم متصل میشن.

در مورد کاری که میخواید انجام بدید، لازمه ابتدا 0 یا 1 یا 2 یا 3 (که عدد هست) تبدیل به متن بشه و بعدش با تابع strcat، با آرایشی که لازمه کنار متن های دیگه چیده بشه.
به عنوان مثال کدی که گذاشتم درایه (1،1) ماتریس a رو تبدیل به متن میکنه و سه بار کنار هم تکرارش میکنه. خروجی این کد رشته‌ی '000' هست.

----------

